# Problem with my Porter Cable PCB270TS



## Justdoit (Dec 19, 2008)

My first time asking a "forum question" so here goes: I purchased the above model table saw from Lowes about two years ago…Other than being really HEAVY (compared to the 10 in Sears Table saw I was replacing after 25 years of faithful service) it assembled just like the instructions called for and after buying a "better blade" went into immediate use…I have built numerous projects and have never had a problem until this afternoon…When I tried to raise my blade after cutting some 1/2 inch dados in some 2×4's the adjustment wheel just spun (without raising the blade)... After unplugging, I flipped the saw over on it's side to get acess to the bottom…It LOOKED like the shaft had simply come loose. Two small allen screws which hold one of the two 45 degee bevel gears together…Took a while to figure out how to re-attach….BUT, after I got the gear back on the shaft and the teeth meshed the blade still won't raise or lower?


> There has to be some little tiny detail I'm missing


 Has anyone had a similar problem with this "otherwise" OUTSTANDING saw….well, until today…

Cheers,

Mike Glover
AKA "Justdoit"


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Is the wheel spinning on the shaft or is the shaft spinning? Could be a broken rollpin in the handwheel.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This might help-
http://servicenet.deltaportercable.com/Products/Detail?productNumber=PCB270TS


----------



## Justdoit (Dec 19, 2008)

First off: Howie I "DID NOT" attempt to flag your response…just have never done a Forum question and wasn't sure what the flag button was…so if anything is sent to you regarding that subject PLEASE let me know as there is NO ISSUE with anything…OK

When I pulled out the short shaft, it consisted of the hand wheel (held on with an acorn nut) a small sleeve, spring, and the blade locking handle…inside, there's only the bevel gear (held in place by two allen screws) and two, I guess alignment washers…they seem to take up a tiny bit of movementto further keep the gears meshed together under a little pressure. The plastic handwheel fits over a "key" (actually, a flat - when you look at the end view of the shaft it's like a "D" the handle fits tight, in other words…Once I got the gear put back on…the whole assembly "seemed" to turn correctly…you could rotate the other "gear shaft" and it, in turn, would rotate the other one (including the handle) It's just this motion does NOT raise and lower the blade assembly and motor…THAT assembly will slide (freely) up and down on two "other" steel shafts, but not as a result of cranking the adjustment wheel, itself…I'll look in my manual for this roll pin, but I didn't see anything that looked to have "broken off" the shaft and I didn't find any broken pieces when I cleaned out underneath the saw, before trying to "see what was wrong"...

Thanks again and I'll let ya know if/when I get a solution…


----------



## Justdoit (Dec 19, 2008)

Lew,

Thanks for reply…I'm going to give the Porter Cable guys a "try" today…I was just hoping yesterday, since I was right in the middle of working on my project I'd get LUCKY!! It being Saint Pat's Day! Problem is, one year warranty has run it's course (no big deal - I've always had pretty good luck with my power tools - my Dad taught me the value of proper maintenance and safe operation)...Also, it goes without saying sometimes you get someone, at a company, who really really knows their stuff…and then there's the "other" possibility? But I do plan to try them as well…I will make sure, since I've asked for the "assist" , to post the solution - soon as I find out WHAT THAT IS!!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## RickButler (Apr 28, 2015)

Mike,
I am having the exact same issue. Could you share what the fix was?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Take some pics…someone might be able to figure it out.


----------



## DWhittemore (Jul 22, 2015)

I am new to this website and this is my first and possibly only post. I signed up just to answer this question.

I was experiencing the same problem and after reading this forum discussion (and finding no answer) I decided to start tinkering. I removed the blade and all the bits and bobs that go with it and turned the whole saw upside down. After a little fiddling I realized that it was just a bit of grit/sawdust/rust on the raising and lowering shaft that was binding the whole thing up. There are two shafts that the motor mount unit slides up and down on, a threaded one that is geared to the cranking handle, and a smooth one on the other side. Just a tiny bit of grit on that smooth shaft will skew the alignment and bind up the whole thing rock solid. I found that by turning the crank and jiggling the motor mount casing at the point where the shaft goes through it I was able to fully raise and lower the motor. Then I cleaned up the shaft (and oiled it which was probably a mistake that will turn into sawdusty gunk) and the whole thing is good as new again.

I hope this works for the next person!

Cheers,
Donovan


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I am new to this website and this is my first and possibly only post. I signed up just to answer this question.
> 
> I was experiencing the same problem and after reading this forum discussion (and finding no answer) I decided to start tinkering. I removed the blade and all the bits and bobs that go with it and turned the whole saw upside down. After a little fiddling I realized that it was just a bit of grit/sawdust/rust on the raising and lowering shaft that was binding the whole thing up. There are two shafts that the motor mount unit slides up and down on, a threaded one that is geared to the cranking handle, and a smooth one on the other side. Just a tiny bit of grit on that smooth shaft will skew the alignment and bind up the whole thing rock solid. I found that by turning the crank and jiggling the motor mount casing at the point where the shaft goes through it I was able to fully raise and lower the motor. Then I cleaned up the shaft (and oiled it which was probably a mistake that will turn into sawdusty gunk) and the whole thing is good as new again.
> 
> ...


Donovan - With a first post as good as that one, why make it your last? Pull a chair and sit with us a while!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

+1 on a great post by Donovan.

Look forward to seeing more from you.

Herb


----------

